# BRAND NEW Dewalt DW733S Planer Thicknesser - 441 GBP INC VAT



## Newbie_Neil (18 Apr 2004)

Hi all

I've just noticed this special offer at MTS which is due to the introduction of the new DW P/T.

A great opportunity to buy a good quality P/T at an incredible price.

http://www.mtspowertools.co.uk/inde...=&special_offer=1&more=1&page_number=1&order=

Cheers
Neil


----------



## gidon (18 Apr 2004)

blimey - that is a good price! You could probably buy it and sell it on Ebay for more!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Alf (19 Apr 2004)

£30 plus VAT delivery on top of that too.  Still a good price mind you. Anyone in the market for a Maxi...?  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## ProShop (19 Apr 2004)

I,m in the market for a P/T has anyone any experience with this machine?
or any recommendations for a good P/T
Regards 
John


----------



## Alf (19 Apr 2004)

Hiya John, welcome to the forum.

Not familiar with the machine myself, but prompted by this thread I dug out the GWW review from May 2001. It got Best on Test against the Record Select, Scheppach HMS260, Elektra Beckum and Metabo. Andy liked the 2 thicknessing speeds and that you didn't have to remove the tables, but commented it could be awkward in a small space ('cos the motor sticks out). For other info on P/Ts try the Forum users' Planers & Thicknessers thread as a starter. Odds are everyone will say the Scheppach, despite the test results from GWW. :roll: :lol: But at that price for the DeWally? No contest I reckon.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Newbie_Neil (19 Apr 2004)

Hi John

Welcome to the Forum.

Andy King, of GWW, has his own DW P/T. I was going to buy one myself but decided to go down the separates route.

I have seen it demonstrated and the finish on it is excellent. From memory the only "problem" was removing the the dust extraction when changing modes.

At the price I believe it is a steal. The tip I was given by the demonstrator, who also owned one, was to run it at the slightly slower speed to get a really good finish.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Bean (19 Apr 2004)

Hi All 
Good spot Neil
If only I had the Space.............Money ..............Permission


Ho Hum


Bean


----------



## DaveL (19 Apr 2004)

Bean":3o0i1g1f said:


> Hi All
> Good spot Neil
> If only I had the Space.............Money ..............Permission
> 
> ...



Come on now are you a man or a mouse? :wink: 


More cheese anyone? :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Apr 2004)

Many thanks for the welcome and the replies. it's difficult to make decisions on machines you have not seen in use, or in the flesh so to speak. But I'll certainly try to find a stockist nr me just to have a look.
Many Thanks 
John


----------



## gidon (20 Apr 2004)

John - I remember when I was wanting to look at this machine a while back they were hard to track down. If I remember correctly, machinemart are nationwide stockists - and if your local branch don't have one they may be able to get one for you to have a look.
Yep here you are: a snip at £700!!
Anyhow I ended up with the Scheppach 260 and couldn't be happier with it. I do have a pretty good review and tuning up article in an old copy of the Woodworker on p/t'ers and the Scheppach comes out best, but the Dewalt is given a good review too - only issue it mentions is the dust collection. If I had the choice of the two machines with the Dewalt at the current MTS price it would be hard not to go for the Dewalt!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Bean (20 Apr 2004)

Mmmmmm Cheese!!!!!!! :wink: 

Squeeky Bean


----------



## Anonymous (20 Apr 2004)

gidon":2xld1m78 said:


> John - but the Dewalt is given a good review too - only issue it mentions is the dust collection. If I had the choice of the two machines with the Dewalt at the current MTS price it would be hard not to go for the Dewalt!
> Cheers
> Gidon


Many thanks Gidon,
Regards John


----------



## llangatwgnedd (22 Apr 2004)

Just ordered a Dewalt 733s from Mtspowertools for a total cost of *£441.80* with delivery







Cheers *Neil* for finding that offer on the internet :wink:


----------



## llangatwgnedd (22 Apr 2004)

Boo hoo  MTS just phoned me to say he forgot about the £30 delivery charge.
Oh well still a bargain.


----------



## Alf (22 Apr 2004)

Ahh... I did wonder about that. But as you say, still a good deal. Congrats. 8) 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Newbie_Neil (22 Apr 2004)

Hi SP

Great that a fellow Welshman managed to get one.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## trevtheturner (22 Apr 2004)

Hi Neil,

From another fellow with lots of dragons in his blood - just ordered mine too, delivery next Wed. Quite impressed with MTS. I 'phoned last Monday, they said they were out of stock but were expecting some in at the end of this week and promised to 'phone me when they arrived. Received the call this morning.  

All thanks to your original post - save me loads for something else. :lol: 
Might be tempted on Saturday. :roll: 

Cheers, Trev.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (22 Apr 2004)

Hi Trev

Excellent news.

Looking forward to meeting you on Saturday.

All the best
Neil


----------



## llangatwgnedd (22 Apr 2004)

> Quite impressed with MTS



This is the third time i have orderd with MTS first time was for a compound mitre saw which was a print error in GW magazine £30 less than normal price and they pointed it out but still sold it to me for the lower price :lol: 

Tuesday delivery they gave me


----------



## AlanG (24 Apr 2004)

Hi Neil 
Any idea what the difference will be with the new thicknesser which replaces this model, I don't want to be kicking myself later if I go for this grate deal.

Alan.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (24 Apr 2004)

Hi Alan



AlanG":2f16dty1 said:


> Any idea what the difference will be with the new thicknesser which replaces this model, I don't want to be kicking myself later if I go for this great deal.



Apart from the 250, you mean? :wink: 

This is the old http://www.ishop.co.uk/ishop/982/shopscr1401.html

and this is the new http://www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/ishop/982/shopscr2834.html

Hope that helps
Neil


----------



## AlanG (24 Apr 2004)

Neil it's your fault, bread and water for the next four weeks! :wink: 

Just placed my order, just could not resist, I have been thinking about a thicknesser for some time and your post pushed me over the edge!
This is the first De walt product for me(never liked the colour)  .
Thanks again for your post.

Alan.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (25 Apr 2004)

Hi Alan

Well done, I think you've got a brilliant buy there.

Like you I've tended to try and steer clear of DW. I must admit the DW mitre saw and drills that I have are excellent and have all been on special offer so, I think, have been good value.

Hope you enjoy it.

BTW, I saw on the new P/T that it only runs at 5m which is the setting you should _*always*_ use on the one you've bought.

Cheers
Neil

PS I'm now off to join Gill, in the bunker, before any of these P/Ts actually arrive.

PPS Please move over Gill as I've brought a month's supply of biscuits.....................chocolate of course.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (27 Apr 2004)

Well it arrived this morning, as promised by MTS Powertools weighs a ton well 63 kilos trying to work out how to get thoose legs fitted onto all that weight any ideas anyone?
engine hoist perhaps


----------



## Alf (27 Apr 2004)

Sky hook? :lol:


----------



## johnelliott (27 Apr 2004)

Sawdust Producer":32ckyxpd said:


> 63 kilos trying to work out how to get thoose legs fitted onto all that weight any ideas anyone?
> engine hoist perhaps



Anyone who has Neath RFC as their website should not have a problem with a mere 63 kilos.

Hang on a minute, Neath is in Wales, isn't it?

Yes I reckon you will need an engine hoist after all.  
John


----------



## Anonymous (27 Apr 2004)

Well, looks like MTS have sold out - not on their web site any more. Bit of a bummer, cos I wanted one, but have no spare cash this month <sigh>

Oh well...


----------



## AlanG (27 Apr 2004)

Hi there Sawdust Producer.
I had the same problem last year with a band saw, just rolled it onto it’s side and put the legs on then rolled in back upright again. Let me know how you manage it because my 733S arrives on Thursday (hopefully)

Espedair Street. Phoned MTS today to chase my order; they told me they had three left and more arriving on Friday.

Alan


----------



## trevtheturner (27 Apr 2004)

Hi, SP,

I'm interested, too - mine is due tomorrow! 8) (hopefully)

Dunno 'til I get it but I'm thinking along the lines of putting it on a bench, overhanging, and attaching two legs, then moving it off the bench and, supported by the two legs, attaching the other two. Alternatively, placing the body across two trestles, if they are high enough, to fix the legs.

Probably neither of these ideas will work, so I'll be interested to know your answer.

Reckon Neil must be making a fair little wad of commission out of this little lot, don't you? :wink: 

Cheers,  Trev.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Apr 2004)

G'day Trev



trevtheturner":10c91mfp said:


> Reckon Neil must be making a fair little wad of commission out of this little lot, don't you? :wink:



Who, moi? :wink:

Cheers
Neil


----------



## trevtheturner (28 Apr 2004)

Mate,

Only joking, cobber! :wink: 

Trev.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (28 Apr 2004)

After putting it all together the motor does not work, gutted  

I laid a 6" block on the floor and leaned the morticing attachment side onto the block, fitted legs and lifted up onto its feet, easier than I thought,

Instructions are very poor :x piece of metal that looks like a cutter knife for spindle moulder left over haven`t a clue where that goes anyone can help me there?

One thing thats not in the manual is to install the two bolts for the fence hold down levers before putting the pulleys guard on


----------



## Anonymous (28 Apr 2004)

Hi Sawdust Producer

Have a look here. Just scroll down to the bottom, it's a long way.

http://www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/parts/list/Dewalt_Wood_Working/Planer_Thicknessers/DW733S----A

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Newbie_Neil (28 Apr 2004)

Hi Alf

Yes ok, it was me.  

Cheers
Neil

PS Hope it helps SP.


----------



## Alf (29 Apr 2004)

I never said nuffin. :roll:


----------



## llangatwgnedd (29 Apr 2004)

Phoned MTS powertools this morning and they are sending me a replacement motor and they don't want the faulty one returned.

The part what is left over and looks like a cutter knife is for the mortising and spindle moulder attachment what is now banned in this country for this particular machine.


----------



## trevtheturner (29 Apr 2004)

Mine arrived eventually today. Due yesterday, but TNT excelled themselves. Sent out two vans - one with my 733S on board and the other carrying the delivery note. :shock: Guess which van arrived at my place at 9.30am? :shock: Driver contacts base - no problem, the other van will deliver later in the day. Waited until 4pm - nothing. No 'phone number listed for my 'local' depot so phone TNT central number - they put a trace on my parcel then say it's my fault because the second driver tried to 'phone me but I didn't answer, despite the fact that I was by the phone all day, and he couldn't make a special journey in case I wasn't in! :roll: First driver had earlier confirmed that I would be in. From a civilised conversation at this point onwards the air turned blue. :evil: Asked for a contact to complain to - told I could not complain to TNT( :!: :!: ) but had to go back to my retailer. :shock: Said it was TNT at fault, not my retailer, but they didn't seem to understand. :roll: They weren't at all bothered that they had failed, I was angry, letter of complaint written and sent to TNT head office. :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Promise was given to deliver between 8am and 12noon today - nothing.
'Phone call to MTS for assistance, most helpful and delivery eventually arrives at 4.15pm. Learn that if TNT make more than one attempt to deliver, they may charge the sender for each occasion! Leaves me wondering about TNT and the alleged 'phone call that never came through to my number..........

Sod's law then comes into play - friends staying today so can't set it up 'til tomorrow.  

Sorry to go on, but thoroughly peed off with the carrier (the second time this has happened) - feel better now. :lol: :lol: 

Trev.


----------



## Bean (29 Apr 2004)

You vent it Trev
I have had a simular problem with a shipper who despite being given an alternative delivery address(next door) they insisted on trying to deliver to my address on 3 days before leaving a card to say i must collect from them. I did much the same thing as you, but its annoying :twisted: :twisted: 


Bean


----------



## Alf (30 Apr 2004)

Go for it, Trev. Better out than in.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## AlanG (30 Apr 2004)

Well I got mine; delivery man arrived on time, got the legs on OK, motor works, It took two hours to assemble and get and give it a quick test.
First impressions: The fence is poor, the cutter guard is a joke, the height adjusting handle feels like it belongs on a Childs toy, snipe on both ends of the thicknessed wood. 

Could be worse I suppose, it could be painted a gaudy shade of yellow……….wait a minute it is.. Doh 

Alan.


----------



## Anonymous (1 May 2004)

Hi Alan

Are you running it at 5 metres? Just leave it permanently set at 5m.

Hopefully, that should go some way towards solving your problem.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## llangatwgnedd (1 May 2004)

Alan.
Whats the dust extraction like on it in both modes.
The dust hood does look like a after thought, I think a re-design is certainly on the books with the outlet being straight and not running to one side
How are you getting along Trevor?

btw Motor was picked up by Parcel line at the appionted day that MTS told me


----------



## trevtheturner (1 May 2004)

Hi SP,

Friends stayed until today so didn't get at mine until this afternoon! What a load of cardboard packaging! All seems okay so far - just got the fence and dust hood to fix on. Ta muchly for the advise about fitting the two bolts before putting on the pulley guard :wink: - can imagine the cursing when you discovered that. I found the assembly instructions okay but laborious.

Excitement about giving it a go has abated somewhat. Carriers - I tear my hair out. :twisted: Camvac extractor, ordered Monday after the Midlands show, was despatched on time and due to be delivered yesterday - again nothing, so I'm obviously not going to see it before Tuesday.  Not wanting to bury the motorbike under a pile of planer chippings it looks like the rest of this weekend might be relaxing, single malt time. :lol: I am a little worried though because I am now hearing mutterings from HID, such as, "so you'll be able to make things, now........." :shock: :shock: (All in my own good time, dear! :roll: )

Cheers, Trev.


----------



## AlanG (1 May 2004)

Sawdust Producer
Yes the dust port is very poor. Don’t even know how to fit it in the surface mode.

The snipe at the start and end of the cut is the most annoying, if you are thicknessing short lengths of timber and you allowed extra wood for trimming off the snipe at both ends, the cost in terms of waste timber would outweigh the savings of dimensioning your own.
I have a Perform bench top machine and the quality of this, in terms of the fence, guard and cutter block if far superior to the DeWalt.
As I have said before, this is the first Dewalt product I have bought and the poor quality of these items dose surprise me. 
Perhaps I expect too much for my money.

Trev.
Let me know how you get on with yours.

Alan


----------



## Anonymous (2 May 2004)

I've been using this P/T for a couple of years now and while it's not perfect, it does the job and I've never really had a problem with snipe.

First, make a cup of coffee, pull up a chair and spend 10 minutes setting up the planer blades properly. This is a job you simply cannot rush. Just follow what it says in the manual. That should sort out snipe for planing.

... and for thicknessing... just remember to lift (support) the board as it enters and exits the planer.


DUST EXTRACTION.
I made a plywood box that slides onto the thicknessing bed for using in planing mode. The box is enclosed on all 6 sides but has a 2inch open slot under the planer blades and a 4inch outlet on the back for coupling to extractor. This is much easier to use and collects 99% of chippings.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (2 May 2004)

edwardh said


> DUST EXTRACTION.
> I made a plywood box that slides onto the thicknessing bed for using in planing mode. The box is enclosed on all 6 sides but has a 2inch open slot under the planer blades and a 4inch outlet on the back for coupling to extractor. This is much easier to use and collects 99% of chippings.



Thanks for that info as I have never used a P/T and also about curing snipe.

I always took it that you have snipe on these and other similar P/T because the thicknesser beds are short and more support is needed?

i.e longer the wood more chance for snipe


----------



## AlanG (2 May 2004)

Thanks edwardh
No problem with the planer, just the thicknessing,
I can see the problem is with the feed rollers, the pressure applied to the wood as it passes the first roller allows the blade to contact the work, as the wood feeds below the second roller it is being held down by both rollers therefore the blade dose not contact with the same force causing a shallower cut, as the wood clears the first roller the pressure is again reduced causing a deeper cut again.
I have no problems with the machine in general it’s just the some of the fittings which are a little tatty. 
I will try the method you suggest tomorrow.
Thanks
Alan


----------



## Newbie_Neil (3 May 2004)

Hi all

Sorry, this is perhaps a bit late, but it shows how to use a planer: -

http://www.herts.ac.uk/lis/ltdu/projects/mm2/planer/oper9set.htm

and this, thicknessing small pieces: -

http://www.herts.ac.uk/lis/ltdu/projects/mm2/planer/opthickset.htm

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Chronosoft (3 May 2004)

I got mine next day - very nice man from TNT to boot. 

Problem is the manual which is at best - inadequate seems to have 2 pages missing - en5 and en6 - 

does anyone have this manual and a scanner at hand - and would be kind enough to send me over a copy of the pages. 

Cannot find the manual online at DeWalt unfortunately. 

Cheers

David


----------



## AlanG (3 May 2004)

Thanks edwardh
The method you suggested worked for me, I just need a bit more practice.

And thanks Neil, as usual, you are as helpful as anyone could wish.

alan


----------



## trevtheturner (8 May 2004)

Been adrift for two or three days now, busy P/T'ing. Well, no, actually decided to re-site the machine  from its original place in the garage which is to be my workshop extension into my existing workshop, along with the new Camvac which can also serve the BS and SMS for the time being. Couldn't possible put the shiny new machine in the dusty old workshop, so the shop has now benefitted from a major reorg. and clean-up. :lol: 

Couldn't move the assembled machine on my own and it was just 1" too wide to go through the access from garage to workshop :shock: - so engaged the rather small LOML to help me :twisted: - lift it bodily from underneath the surfacing beds, carry it out of the garage, through a gate, along and up two steps into the workshop. Wonderful help, but still many mutterings about "actually making something now!" :roll: Unfortunately, she doesn't seem to understand too well the need for all the preparation and jobs to be done in the workshop - planning, drawing, sharpening, sitting, contemplating, stoking the fire, etc., etc! :roll: 

AlanG - agree with you about one or two of the fittings being a bit flimsy but otherwise it seems fine - no apparent problems in either mode.  

edwardh - thanks for the advice on setting up the knives - took my time (well spent) and enjoyed the coffee! Also for the tip on the extraction box - my next little job. :wink: 

Sawdust Producer - yep, getting on okay with it - and I had a small cutter-like piece of metal left over, too! :? 

I have nothing else to compare the 733S with but I am happy with it - it cuts flat, square and smooth - and it does seem overall to be excellent value for the price paid. Thanks Neil. :wink: 8) 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (8 May 2004)

Hi Trev

L really must be the LOYL to help you move the P/T that far. :roll: 

Glad to hear that you're using it and might even _*start making things*_ now.

No, no, no, just _*forget*_ that last paragraph. :wink: 

All the best
Neil


----------



## AlanG (8 May 2004)

Hi Trev

The P/T was the catalyst for me to do some spring cleaning and a couple of trips to the tip, (funny how things seem so essential to keep, just in case they come in useful later, and then later they become junk because you have something else to save because it may come it useful) if you know what I mean.
The garage/workshop looks completely different now. Time to do some work.

The machine is fine, just the blade guard and fence which let it down. But defiantly a good buy.

Good luck

Alan


----------



## trevtheturner (9 May 2004)

Hi Neil,

Yep, I'm really, really, really starting to think about planning to actually make things. :roll: First jobs are likely to be making trolleys on castors for my machines, but L will probably not see that as making things! :? 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 May 2004)

Hi Trev



trevtheturner":135ff885 said:


> Yep, I'm really, really, really starting to think about planning to actually make things. :roll: First jobs are likely to be making trolleys on castors for my machines, but L will probably not see that as making things! :?



ROTFL. :lol: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Bean (9 May 2004)

Trev
You have to point out that if you do not make the trollies you cannot make the things.It seems to work here. 
Best of luck

Bean


----------



## llangatwgnedd (10 May 2004)

Yep three trips to the tip to make room for the m/c and dust collector.
Also made a trolley for the P/T with intensions of removing the legs and placing the P/T on a cabinet using the trolley stand. 






Should have the motor by Wednesday the latest until then back to painting.

.


----------



## trevtheturner (10 May 2004)

Excellent, SP. :wink: 

Thanks for your very sound advice, Bean. I'll make sure I use it for each trolley, for each machine, in turn! :lol: :lol: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## AlanG (10 May 2004)

Hi there Sawdust Producer
That’s a nice set-up, what dust collector did you buy? Is it 13 A
Have you any recommendations?
Good luck with your new motor.

Alan


----------



## llangatwgnedd (11 May 2004)

Thanks Alan Trevor

Alan The DC I bought was the SIP it came with three socks one fine two coarse and a clear plastic bag 750w motor Iam hoping they will both work together with out blowing a fuse on start up otherwise I`ll have run a separate feed from the main house fusebox.

At the moment I have only used the DC on the bandsaw and not a drop of sawdust to be seen, brilliant.


----------



## trevtheturner (12 May 2004)

Hi, Alan,

FWIW I have a Camvac - was impressed after seeing it demonstrated at the Midlands Show.

It works fine off a 13A socket, is wall mounted with one collection bag with a capacity of 150 litres, claims to filter down to 0.5 micron. Can't remember the wattage offhand (too late to go back to the workshop to look-see just at the mo.). It's easy to empty and it's painted green. Seems ideal for my small workshop. Can also be operated as a 'blower' if required.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## AlanG (12 May 2004)

Thanks Trev
The unit I was thinking about is the Fox dust collector from Rutlands it’s quite small, small enough to be pushed under a bench when not in use: I have the room for a free standing unit but don’t fancy installing ducting to each machine, so this unit at £140 fits the bill as well as the pocket.(If anyone else uses one of these, feel free to comment)
I use a wet and dry vac drawing through a Triton dust collector, which although fine for the table saw, just clogs up with the volume of chippings from the thickneser .

Alan


----------

